

Mark Suster: The Entrepreneur Thesis - staunch
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/03/01/the-entrepreneur-thesis/

======
duncanj
The highlighter thing is really cramping my style while I try to read this.

~~~
Todd
It could easily be made less obtrusive. It just needs a little usability
testing.

------
mmmmax
FYI this post is a year old.

